# True or False Game!!



## Madelyn L. (Mar 4, 2021)

Basically this is a game that you answer ONLY if you know what the answer. It is a true/false game. Here is an example:

Person one: the trees are green

Person two: true 
The sky is orange.

You would answer false and then keep going. I’ll start!

(This may be difficult) Your patella is your knee cap


----------



## FuzzyWabbit (Mar 4, 2021)

True.

All bunnies are adorable in their own way.


----------



## Jilly (Mar 4, 2021)

True

grapes light on fire in the microwave


----------



## Madelyn L. (Mar 4, 2021)

True

School teaches facts most of which u will never use


----------



## SirLawrence (Mar 4, 2021)

True

Rabbits are a sub-phylum of _rodentia, _or rodents, like mice.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Mar 4, 2021)

False. They are lagomorphs
Living grass is generally green


----------



## FuzzyWabbit (Mar 4, 2021)

Umm true?

Female rabbits might get reproductive cancer if you don’t spray them.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Mar 4, 2021)

True. Sry if my last question was a bit odd
Rabbits do not need hay


----------



## ThumperTheBunny (Mar 4, 2021)

True. It makes a mess. What’s the point?
Rabbits need pellets for there food


----------



## Madelyn L. (Mar 4, 2021)

ThumperTheBunny said:


> True. It makes a mess. What’s the point?
> Rabbits need pellets for there food


Actually rabbits defiantly need hay. You need to add some into your buns diet if u haven’t already.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 4, 2021)

ThumperTheBunny said:


> True. It makes a mess. What’s the point?
> Rabbits need pellets for there food


Actually, pallets can be used in very small doses with their breakfast. But their diet is 80% hay. Tu Shen goes bonkers when I get out the fresh hay for him and ignore his pellets.

Statement: Rabbits don't like to climb.


----------



## FuzzyWabbit (Mar 4, 2021)

False

Rabbits scratch and claw each other to show dominance


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 5, 2021)

False. That's more cats. Rabbits have other ways to show dominance.

Rabbits and ferrets can live in close proximity of each other.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 5, 2021)

False, ferrets eat rabbits.

Rabbits eat their poop.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 5, 2021)

True.

Rabbits are not curious.


----------



## FuzzyWabbit (Mar 5, 2021)

False they sniff everything and love to explore new places

sunlight is important to rabbits.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Mar 5, 2021)

True.
Bunnies need veggies at 6 months old


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Apr 4, 2021)

False, they can start eating them as early as 3 months old

Jackrabbits are considered rabbits


----------



## Madelyn L. (Apr 4, 2021)

False they are actually classified as hares

rabbits are known for loving to be cuddled and picked up


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Apr 4, 2021)

True and false. Rabbits are a prey animal and don't favor being picked up, but some rabbits are very cuddly and love to give snuggles.

There's a Lego bridge in Germany that you can walk across


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 4, 2021)

True.

There is a lake in main that is cold in summer and hot in winter. 




(Did I play right?)


----------



## Madelyn L. (Apr 4, 2021)

BunBun71 said:


> True.
> 
> There is a lake in main that is cold in summer and hot in winter.
> 
> ...


Now you have to do a true or false


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 5, 2021)

False. BunBun can stop replying any time. 

Rabbits can be divas.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 5, 2021)

Madelyn L. said:


> Now you have to do a true or false


Oops. I forgot. I will do it the next time.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Apr 5, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> False. BunBun can stop replying any time.
> 
> Rabbits can be divas.


TRUE. Definitely lol. 

Rabbits are very tough animals who are fine even if you don’t feed them for days in end


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 5, 2021)

False. They would die if they go without food for too long. Unlike dogs, cats or human.

Bunnies will give you the cold shoulder if you smell funny.


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 6, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> False. They would die if they go without food for too long. Unlike dogs, cats or human.
> 
> Bunnies will give you the cold shoulder if you smell funny.


True ! Robbie will run away!

Bunnies can eat daisies


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 6, 2021)

False.

Rabbits have 7 teeth


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 6, 2021)

BunBun71 said:


> False.
> 
> Rabbits have 7 teeth


Wait what do you mean false ? Robbie eats daisies all the time !

False They have umm 24 I think!

Rabbits are nocturnal


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 6, 2021)

False. Rabbits are more active early mornings and evenings. They are not nocturnal like cats or bats.

Rabbits cannot have dandelions or dandelion greens.


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 6, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> False. Rabbits are more active early mornings and evenings. They are not nocturnal like cats or bats.
> 
> Rabbits cannot have dandelions or dandelion greens.


False . Rabbits love them! They are a great snack!

Rabbits love rain and water .


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 6, 2021)

Robbiemybunny said:


> Wait what do you mean false ? Robbie eats daisies all the time !
> 
> False They have umm 24 I think!
> 
> Rabbits are nocturnal


Really? Ok


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 6, 2021)

Robbiemybunny said:


> False . Rabbits love them! They are a great snack!
> 
> Rabbits love rain and water .


False. The only time they like water is if they are drinking it.

Rabbits cannot jump up onto furniture.


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 6, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> False. The only time they like water is if they are drinking it.
> 
> Rabbits cannot jump up onto furniture.


True ( if your taking about couches and beds ) they can jump high. 

Rabbits cannot eat large amounts of grass or hay


----------



## Madelyn L. (Apr 6, 2021)

False, they can eat up to 5 times their body size in hay/grasses per day

rabbits love to dig


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 6, 2021)

Madelyn L. said:


> False, they can eat up to 5 times their body size in hay/grasses per day
> 
> rabbits love to dig


True , because wild rabbits live in burrows underground .

You can walk a rabbit like a dog


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Apr 6, 2021)

True, but you should use a harness not a collar

Rabbits teeth stop growing at 6 months of age


----------



## Madelyn L. (Apr 6, 2021)

False, rabbit teeth are constantly growing.

rabbits are lagomorphs


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Apr 6, 2021)

True!

Rabbits love carrots more than anything


----------



## Madelyn L. (Apr 6, 2021)

False, they like fruit like bananas a lot more 

rabbits are very tough animals who can withstand anything


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 6, 2021)

Madelyn L. said:


> False, they like fruit like bananas a lot more
> 
> rabbits are very tough animals who can withstand anything


False , they are fragile and cannot live without food for long or in cold , hot or wet weather.

Rabbits love snow !


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 7, 2021)

Some do. Bunbun loves it.


Rabbits make good friends to a cat. My cat and Bunbun and trying to make friends. Lol


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 8, 2021)

True, they can be great friends if the cat has a calm demeanor and shows no aggression towards the rabbit.

Rabbits can _only_ be housed outside if given the proper amount of space, enrichment, and diet. And, if the rabbit is housed with another rabbit.



Robbiemybunny said:


> You can walk a rabbit like a dog





JingleBellTheBunny said:


> True, but you should use a harness not a collar


I wanted to point out that this is actually false. Rabbits cannot be walked on a leash like a dog. When walking a dog you are directing them which way to go, but with a bunny, you are simply holding the leash to keep the rabbit from getting into danger. If you do take your rabbit outside of a leash and harness (as @JingleBellTheBunny said rabbits should be wearing a harness instead of a collar-which is true) the rabbit will actually walk you!


----------



## Madelyn L. (Apr 8, 2021)

True, otherwise your rabbit could become sick from diseases, get too hot/cold, and much more.

rabbits do not need enrichment and love


----------



## Robbiemybunny (Apr 8, 2021)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I wanted to point out that this is actually false. Rabbits cannot be walked on a leash like a dog. When walking a dog you are directing them which way to go, but with a bunny, you are simply holding the leash to keep the rabbit from getting into danger. If you do take your rabbit outside of a leash and harness (as @JingleBellTheBunny said rabbits should be wearing a harness instead of a collar-which is true) the rabbit will actually walk you!


Yeah, Robbie has a harness but I've never used it before !


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Apr 8, 2021)

Madelyn L. said:


> True, otherwise your rabbit could become sick from diseases, get too hot/cold, and much more.
> 
> rabbits do not need enrichment and love



False, they need lots of love, care and attention

Rabbits do well in snow


----------



## Pamela a (Apr 9, 2021)

My little four pound lion head rabbits liked my older 18 pound cat and they hung out together in my pet room. The younger male cat got boxed. In fact my older cat started eating spinach with my rabbit. That was funny.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Apr 9, 2021)

JingleBellTheBunny said:


> False, they need lots of love, care and attention
> 
> Rabbits do well in snow


Some do, and some dont. I know a pair of buns and one loves the snow and the other hates it.  i dont live where you get snow, so my bunny has never experienced it.

Rabbits and aggressive dogs can be kept together


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 9, 2021)

FALSE!! HOLY COW FALSE! 

Rabbits can't get worms.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Apr 9, 2021)

False, they can get pinworms.

rabbits can jump very high (5 ft. And up)


----------



## CamelNewt528962 (Apr 27, 2021)

...true????

Olympic gold medals are made of copper.


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 20, 2021)

True. I'm pretty sure they have more than just pure gold in them.

Most people have no idea what plant it is by its scientific name only.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jun 20, 2021)

True. Unless they specialize in it or massively fascinated by botanical studies.


Usagi Island, Japan, is a safe haven of bunnies.


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 21, 2021)

If i remember correctly, it's called Ookuninushima?
False! They are severely overcrowded there, they have a lot of territorial disputes, (thus a larger number of injuries and illnesses) and they greatly rely on tourists to bring them extra vegs and clean water. The only thing good for them would be thr lack of predators there but it is definetly not a safe haven for them.

Rabbits can get covid.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jun 21, 2021)

Not proven animals can get the virus. But rabbits do have their own pandemic in parts of the world that can cause sudden death, sadly.

Rabbits will urinate on you to claim you.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jun 21, 2021)

True

goats have an average of 1 to 4 kids


----------



## Icebluequeen_o.o (Jun 26, 2021)

True

Rabbits hate lettuce


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 27, 2021)

False. It mostly depends on the individual though.

Pikas are lagomorphs


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jun 27, 2021)

True

Hyenas are not a member of the dog family


----------



## Icebluequeen_o.o (Jul 17, 2021)

False??? I don't know anything about hyenas
Weird note : they are adorable, at least for me 

Rabbits poop 2 times a day!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jul 18, 2021)

Icebluequeen_o.o said:


> False??? I don't know anything about hyenas


Actually it is true, they have their own family ( hyenadae ).


----------



## PikaPika (Jul 19, 2021)

False, way more than 2 times a day lol (idk though, i don't look up that stuff)

dogs are mammals


----------



## Icebluequeen_o.o (Jul 20, 2021)

True. They are most of the cat family...

Chickens lay one egg per day


----------



## PikaPika (Jul 21, 2021)

false. they lay around 2-4

Pikachu is based off of a Pika


----------



## LizzyMayHarvey (Jul 21, 2021)

PikaPika said:


> false. they lay around 2-4


They actually only lay one every day. It takes I think about 23-25ish hours for an egg to form inside so however many chickens you have will be how many eggs you'll get a day give or take.




PikaPika said:


> Pikachu is based off of a Pika



Not sure but I'm assuming true as it's in the name?

It's summer in New Zealand.


----------



## PikaPika (Jul 22, 2021)

no?

there's a movie that runs for 100 hours


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jul 23, 2021)

True

Hinny and Mule aren’t the the same thing


----------



## FlopsyBunnies4 (Jul 27, 2021)

True! A mule is an offspring of a female horse and a male donkey; a Hinny is an offspring of a female donkey and male horse.

Rabbits are very sensitive to extreme heat


----------



## BunLover (Mar 5, 2022)

True

The biggest wild rabbit is 4 ft 3 in


----------



## raven123 (Mar 6, 2022)

BunLover said:


> True
> 
> The biggest wild rabbit is 4 ft 3 in


False, wild rabbits are typically small.

bunnies are easy to bond.


----------



## Catlyn (Mar 6, 2022)

semi-true. It depends heavily on the rabbits in question and their neuter status. I had a pair that took forever to bond and it broke, and the next pair i got a sweet miss thump- kissy thorn/burdock to a grumpy old man, they love travelling new spaces together.

Rabbits are strong and stubborn enough to dislocate a bunch of xpen cells.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Mar 6, 2022)

Depends on the rabbit’s size (a Netherland Dwarf couldn’t), but true(ish)

Plesiosaurs lived on land


----------



## Ankit Chaudhary (Mar 7, 2022)

TRUE


----------



## Catlyn (Mar 7, 2022)

Ankit Chaudhary said:


> TRUE


Now you need a statement so that we can say if it is true or false.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Mar 7, 2022)

Ankit Chaudhary said:


> TRUE


Actually it is false, they lived in the water.


----------



## BunLover (Mar 7, 2022)

Rabbits get heat stroke


----------



## Catlyn (Mar 7, 2022)

They do, if living conditions aren't right enough.

Rabbits can swim


----------



## raven123 (Mar 7, 2022)

They can swim but only if it is like the best option for getting away from predators, otherwise it is HIGHLY recommended not to put rabbits in water.

rabbits should go to the vet at least once a year.


----------



## Catlyn (Mar 7, 2022)

Indeed. For vaccinations, if possible in the residents' country, and if not, just for a general health check, increasingly more important for older rabbits to possibly catch early signs of illness.


The sun never shines at night.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Mar 7, 2022)

False, if you think about lunar eclipses

Clydesdale is the largest horse breed


----------



## W1ghtn1ght (Mar 8, 2022)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> False, if you think about lunar eclipses
> 
> Clydesdale is the largest horse breed


False. The Shire is typically larger, although not by vast amounts. 

When filling out a rabbit pedigree, Variety refers to color


----------

